# Superhero Book Recommendations Wanted



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

In the last month or two, I've found myself getting more and more into Superhero novels. I'm looking for recommendations, so if there's anything that really stands out for you in the genre, let me know.

As a guide, so far I've read 'Prepare To Die' (awesome-sauce), 'Seven Wonders' (drags at about halfway through and never really picks up again), 'The Rise of Renegade X' (really fun and well written, loved it but it's aimed at people 25 years younger than me), 'Superheroes Anonymous' (pretty good - she's invented Superhero romance), 'Diary of a Teenage Superhero' (too young for me, well what did I expect?) and a couple of others that really don't deserve a namecheck at all.

So, superhero fiction - what's the best stuff you've read?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know any but posting so I can follow this thread. I've been interested in the genre, but other than reading Iron Man about five years ago, I haven't found any good ones.


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

Have you read 'Prepare To Die', Mary? That's really good. Well, I liked it!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I was skeptical a superhero/zombie apocalypse mashup would work but this was great fun.

------------------------------------------
"The first novel in Peter Clines' bestselling Ex series.

Stealth. Gorgon. Regenerator. Cerberus. Zzzap. The Mighty Dragon. They were heroes, using their superhuman abilities to make Los Angeles a better place.

Then the plague of living death spread around the globe. Billions died, civilization fell, and the city of angels was left a desolate zombie wasteland.

Now, a year later, the Mighty Dragon and his companions protect a last few thousand survivors in their film-studio-turned-fortress, the Mount. Scarred and traumatized by the horrors they've endured, the heroes fight the armies of ravenous ex-humans at their citadel's gates, lead teams out to scavenge for supplies-and struggle to be the symbols of strength and hope the survivors so desperately need.

But the hungry ex-humans aren't the only threats the heroes face. Former allies, their powers and psyches hideously twisted, lurk in the city's ruins. And just a few miles away, another group is slowly amassing power . . . led by an enemy with the most terrifying ability of all."


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Chad. That sounds, well, weird but intriguing. I'm not a big fan of the whole Zombie Apocalypse meme, but I must admit that one sounds just quirky enough to be cool.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Highly recommended. I liked this a lot. I bought the prequel but haven't read it yet.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I really liked another book by this author. This looks promising but haven't read it yet.

Yeah, I like the bad guys. Wanna make something of it?


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

Awesome titles - I'm definitely checking those two out. OK, I bought 'Confessions of a D-List Supervillain' on your recommendation. Looking forward to seeing if it lives up to the excellent title and blurb.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

IN truth, I didn't really care for Prepare to Die, but I did enjoy this superhero book (I'm linking to my review because the title is long and I can't spell the author name).

http://www.bearmountainbooks.com/favorite-reads/bargain-reads/review-confessions-of-a-d-list-supervillain/

That is the title there--Confessions of a d-list supervillain. I actually thought it was less convoluted than Prepare to Die and I enjoyed it a lot more. I thought the end of Prepare to Die got too ridiculous (and I know. It's SUPERHERO stuff).

There's also another one...what was the name of it. It's by the author of The Man who Crossed Worlds. I can't think of it. Will search the blog and be back.


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

Just bought Confessions of a D-List as a result of Hooded Claw's recommendation in this thread, so it's good to know someone else rates it too.

And the person you're thinking of is Chris Strange. 'Don't Be A Hero' - I'd forgotten I'd read that - you're right, it's very good.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I may need a definition of "superhero book" before I figure out if anything I've read would fit. I mean, one could certainly claim that Corwin (along with his siblings) is a superhero in Zelazny's "Amber" series, I suppose?


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

You could argue that anyone with supra-normal abilities is a superhero. And by that definition, Corwin and his family definitely are. But I think that, for the purposes of what I'm asking about here, a superhero novel would be one where the protagonists fit, to a greater or lesser extent, the tropes of Marvel and DC superheroes. IE: Super powers, fighting or committing crime. And yes, I am aware I've kinda defined a superhero novel as a novel featuring superheroes, but it's late and it's the best I can do!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

scifi365 said:


> Just bought Confessions of a D-List as a result of Hooded Claw's recommendation in this thread, so it's good to know someone else rates it too.
> 
> And the person you're thinking of is Chris Strange. 'Don't Be A Hero' - I'd forgotten I'd read that - you're right, it's very good.


Yes! That one. His "Man Who Crossed Worlds" is UF and it's good as well.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scifi365 said:


> You could argue that anyone with supra-normal abilities is a superhero. And by that definition, Corwin and his family definitely are. But I think that, for the purposes of what I'm asking about here, a superhero novel would be one where the protagonists fit, to a greater or lesser extent, the tropes of Marvel and DC superheroes. IE: Super powers, fighting or committing crime. And yes, I am aware I've kinda defined a superhero novel as a novel featuring superheroes, but it's late and it's the best I can do!


Fair enough, which means I probably have no good suggestions, as I tend to find that particular sort of super-hero uninteresting. Just a personal taste thing, no offense meant!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I may need a definition of "superhero book" before I figure out if anything I've read would fit. I mean, one could certainly claim that Corwin (along with his siblings) is a superhero in Zelazny's "Amber" series, I suppose?


Oh, now, let's not get all hung up on definitions!!!  But I think the basic idea is a comic book that has been turned into a novel with all the great things that come with a novel (background, descriptions, characterizations, etc). It's the opposite of what you see with a lot of novels going to graphic novels!

The superhero ones I've read have been pretty zany. They're often over-the-top and a lot of fun.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

You might want to take a look at Drew Hayes. He has a series, _Super Powereds_ about a group of 5 college students who recently got control over their powers going through Hero training as part of the regular college curriculum. There are 3 books so far and Hayes is quite loquacious but really enjoyed them (more than I thought I would given the number of decades since I last lived on a university campus). His books started life as online serials and then he compiles a school year into a novel.



Or, for something completely different, try _The Henchmen's Book Club_ by Danny King



They're loanable. Let me know if you want to borrow one or more from me.


----------



## corrieg (Dec 6, 2012)

Steelheart and Firefight by Brandon Sanderson are my favorite superhero novels at the moment. They're a little genre-bending, but really fun.


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Sanderson, to be honest but I've heard other people rating 'Steelheart' highly, so might give that a go anyway. Providing it's nothing like his fantasy stuff, I should be OK. 

All that 'the hero strode the endless plains, passing growths of vine leaves and dagger-thorn, his sword rattling with each step, his bones weary like a man forty years his elder, this paragraph rambling like the roots of the bone trees so common in this land, this land of never ending sentences that are incapable of coming to a stop, a finality, a last dance with their own mortality....' leaves me cold.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

scifi365 said:


> I'm not a fan of Sanderson, to be honest but I've heard other people rating 'Steelheart' highly, so might give that a go anyway. Providing it's nothing like his fantasy stuff, I should be OK.
> 
> All that 'the hero strode the endless plains, passing growths of vine leaves and dagger-thorn, his sword rattling with each step, his bones weary like a man forty years his elder, this paragraph rambling like the roots of the bone trees so common in this land, this land of never ending sentences that are incapable of coming to a stop, a finality, a last dance with their own mortality....' leaves me cold.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! I'm not a fan of Sanderson fantasy either. Didn't care much for the stories either, never mind the prose.  Haven't tried Steelheart.


----------



## corrieg (Dec 6, 2012)

scifi365 said:


> I'm not a fan of Sanderson, to be honest but I've heard other people rating 'Steelheart' highly, so might give that a go anyway. Providing it's nothing like his fantasy stuff, I should be OK.
> 
> All that 'the hero strode the endless plains, passing growths of vine leaves and dagger-thorn, his sword rattling with each step, his bones weary like a man forty years his elder, this paragraph rambling like the roots of the bone trees so common in this land, this land of never ending sentences that are incapable of coming to a stop, a finality, a last dance with their own mortality....' leaves me cold.


Ha, yes! I actually can't stand fantasy so I've never read Sanderson's other stuff, but that sounds exactly like the few fantasy authors I've tried (and hated). I think Steelheart must be a bit different? But I can't promise, so maybe that's not the best for you to spend money on!  
Now I just don't even try an author's fantasy series so that I won't hold it against them. For instance I love Jim Butcher's Harry Dresden series but his fantasy Princep nonsense almost turned me against him.


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

Good to know it's not just me that doesn't enjoy fantasy writing! I was beginning to think I was all alone in the world. Anyway, for those who care, I've made a start on 'Confessions of a D-List Supervillain' and it's good stuff so far, so thanks to those who recommended it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

scifi365 said:


> Just bought Confessions of a D-List as a result of Hooded Claw's recommendation in this thread, so it's good to know someone else rates it too.
> 
> And the person you're thinking of is Chris Strange. 'Don't Be A Hero' - I'd forgotten I'd read that - you're right, it's very good.


I was going to recommend *Confessions of a D-List Supervillain*. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Have you looked at _Vicious_ by Schwab?

Although a bit more like an everyday Batman, have you ever checked out any _Repairman Jack_?

Or the _Never Hero_ or _Meta_?


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

I have 'Vicious' lined up and ready to go at Scribd. 'Repairman Jack' I've never heard of though, so I check those out.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

scifi365 said:


> I have 'Vicious' lined up and ready to go at Scribd. 'Repairman Jack' I've never heard of though, so I check those out.


Repairman Jack is awesome but his not superpowered. More the Fixer everyone calls when natural or supernatural problems are beyond the authorities. 
Start with the Tomb
http://www.amazon.com/lm/R21LQKDF7RSX3K


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Joseph J Bailey said:


> Or the _Never Hero_ or _Meta_?


I recommend Never Hero as well. It's going to be a series, so just factor that in (2nd book isn't out yet). There is a lot of texture to the way the plot is unfolded to the reader, which is what I am enjoying the most.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I mentioned this earlier in the thread. I finally read it last night and tonight. I would say it is good but not awesome, four out of five stars. I'm a hard grader, so that's pretty good!


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm going to second (third or fourth by this point?) _Confessions of a D-List Supervillain_. A guy I "met" on a fantasy forum recommended that book to me a couple of years ago (EDIT: Too funny. It was TW Ervin, who posted earlier in this thread  ). I loved it so much that I've now read probably 20 books in the genre. Simply fantastic. In fact, I think it's the best indie published book I've ever read (hope I'm not building it up too much; number 2 on that list if anyone is interested - _Critical Failures_ by Robert Bevan).

A word of caution about _Confessions_, however. The prequel, _Origins_, was okay in that it was well written, but I didn't think that anything at all happened in the book that we didn't already know about from reading _Confessions_. When I finished the book, I was all like, "Why the heck was this book even written?"

Then the sequel came out, and I found it to be really disappointing.

The series that I haven't seen mentioned in this thread that I really enjoyed was Harmon's _Wearing the Cape_. I will warn you, though: that series is priced like a traditional publisher - every book is $7.99. I've bought them all and enjoyed them, but the price was a little hard from me to plop down. I don't mind paying that much for my really favorite authors. Harmon's is really good, but he doesn't quite reach "favorite."

One last recommendation: There's this guy, Brian W. Foster, coming out with the first novel in a brand new superhero series in January. I'm kinda excited about it. I have an "in" with the guy, so if you're interested, I could probably get you a free copy 

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jun 18, 2015)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I mentioned this earlier in the thread. I finally read it last night and tonight. I would say it is good but not awesome, four out of five stars. I'm a hard grader, so that's pretty good!


I enjoyed the heck out of this book as well. My only issue was that the characters seemed to act a lot older than their supposed age. Overall, though, it greatly exceeded my expectations. The sequel, on the other hand, ...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I received a couple of books from KBoarders on my birthday. I started Super Villains but the first chapter did not get me hooked. I will get back to it later.



So instead, I started with Super Powereds. The first few paragraphs pulled me in. I am enjoying this book so far:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> ...So instead, I started with Super Powereds. The first few paragraphs pulled me in. I am enjoying this book so far:


I'll likely finish that one tonight. It's been fun, though kind of long. I'm looking forward to seeing what happens, but will probably take a break with some other books before heading on to Year 2.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm in the early stories in Caped right now, and enjoying it. An anthology rather than a novel, but lots of fun.


----------



## Wayne Russell (Nov 7, 2015)

For a different take n the superhero theme I recommend John Birmingham's Dave Hooper trilogy. Emergence, Resistance and Ascendance. Excellent read and great humour.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

scifi365 said:


> I'm not a fan of Sanderson, to be honest but I've heard other people rating 'Steelheart' highly, so might give that a go anyway. Providing it's nothing like his fantasy stuff, I should be OK.
> 
> All that 'the hero strode the endless plains, passing growths of vine leaves and dagger-thorn, his sword rattling with each step, his bones weary like a man forty years his elder, this paragraph rambling like the roots of the bone trees so common in this land, this land of never ending sentences that are incapable of coming to a stop, a finality, a last dance with their own mortality....' leaves me cold.


I've tried reading several Sanderson novels and gave up on all of them, I just can't deal with the prose.

Regarding superhero novels, I haven't read them in a few decades, but I remember enjoying George R.R. Martin's Wild Cards series.


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't much care for Sanderson's fantasy but love The Reckoners.


----------

